

Webkit exploit confirmed to run on PS4 - mnkypete
http://wololo.net/2014/10/24/webkit-exploit-confirmed-to-run-on-ps4-firmware-1-76/

======
mnkypete
It is apparently based on this: WebKit CVE-2012-3748
([http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/56362](http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/56362))

------
sp332
Is this remotely exploitable in a dangerous way? Or just a tool for people to
hack their own PS4s?

~~~
mnkypete
Based on the fact that you can test this via visiting an URL, I'd guess it is.
I think v2.0 of the PS4 firmware is about to be released, maybe it's fixed in
this version.

